# 2 Cycle Engine Problem



## bigdivotgolf (Apr 25, 2008)

We ran a small two-cycle generator for about three minutes with gas only (no oil). Now the engine won't start. What would you suggest we do or try?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You might want to try a few drops of 2 cycle oil mix directly in the cylinder through the spark plug hole and then try starting it. 

You might also remove the muffler and take a look at the piston and cylinder through the exhaust port to see if there is much damage.

Sometimes a piston ring just gets stuck and the trick above will get it started and the ring will come loose, but if there is much scoring of the piston then the engine may need extensive work.

Best of Luck.... :thumbsup:


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

throw it out?


----------

